# Longgun's Alaska fun!!!



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I always offer to have guys come up and stay with me to hunt and fish here in Alaska. I've had quite a few take me up on it and we've always had great experiences. Longgun is the first UWF member that's taken me up on my offer. I'm not sure if he had fun or not. You decide. :mrgreen:









Here's a few ducks they shot the first day. I have to say, these guys know how to shoot shotguns! A flock of Harliquins make a break for the ocean and these guys pull up and I watched six out of six drakes drop out of the flock!









Longguns birthday buck.









Headed across our lake to hunt a clearcut.









Here's a awesome 4X4 with eyeguards Longgun shot today.









We had to cross a few creeks to get back to the lake. There were quite a few big bear track along the banks. A little unnerving!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's cooler than the other side of the pillow!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That last buck is gorgeous!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Freaking cool!8)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Two words come to mind immediately........ROAD TRIP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Can I just come and live with you:mrgreen:


----------



## paddlehead (May 30, 2014)

Blacktail and Sea Ducks are on my bucket list. There is something about a Blacktail that fascinates me for some reason. Had a outfitter friend that has hunted about everything you can think of tell me when he hunted Blacktails it was the funnest hunt he has ever done.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

paddlehead said:


> Blacktail and Sea Ducks are on my bucket list. There is something about a Blacktail that fascinates me for some reason. Had a outfitter friend that has hunted about everything you can think of tell me when he hunted Blacktails it was the funnest hunt he has ever done.


You might want to plan a hunt up here next year.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You know... It'll be just a hop skip and a jump for me next fall, I might have to impose on your hospitality!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> You know... It'll be just a hop skip and a jump for me next fall, I might have to impose on your hospitality!


You're more than welcome to come up and stay with us. It makes for a cheap DIY Alaskan hunting/fishing trip.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You're on Kodiak right? I get my AK residency next October and I think I'll have to hop on the ferry for some late fall fun


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm on Afognak Island, just a 30 minute bush plane ride from Kodiak City. Where do you live?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Jared scored today on a nice 3x3 with eyeguards. He just about got a shot off at a 4x4 but the old bugger dove into the bush.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Those are some monster Blacktails. Looks like a lot of fun up there. How is the fishing?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> Those are some monster Blacktails. Looks like a lot of fun up there. How is the fishing?


I haven't been out fishing since September. These guys have some crazy notion to go out and try for halibut tomorrow. Brrrrrrr.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

longbow said:


> I'm on Afognak Island, just a 30 minute bush plane ride from Kodiak City. Where do you live?


I'm in Anchorage, but bounce back to SLC often for the next few months to finish my law degree


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

We thought we'd go out on the ocean today and glass beaches and clearcuts. It turned out to be a pretty good day. Two more nice bucks, a couple foxes and some pretty awesome seaducks in the bag. The Utah boys are out of tags and nearly out of ammo. The ducks and deer are fewer in number since they got here.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! Those are some great looking bucks! You're the man Longbow for being such a great host!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Sweet! Are the sea ducks any good to eat? I've never heard anybody discuss them in that way (I love duck btw)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, that is cooler than the other side of the pillow!

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Sweet! Are the sea ducks any good to eat? I've never heard anybody discuss them in that way (I love duck btw)


Actually they are! Fortunately Longgun is a taxidermist so after he skinned all the ducks I jumped in and scavenged the meat. We cooked some, gave some away and baited crab pots with some. I liked them.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

As soon as Jared shot this buck, he headed out into the water. It's a good thing we could get back into the boat and get him before he sank!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

longbow said:


> Actually they are! Fortunately Longgun is a taxidermist so after he skinned all the ducks I jumped in and scavenged the meat. We cooked some, gave some away and baited crab pots with some. I liked them.


Awesome! I've always wondered and never asked


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah the reminiscing ...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Longgun said:


> Ah the reminiscing ...


Ah the jealousy!!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Seriously! This is definitely going to be in my plans next fall.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's the mount of that stud 4x4 i lucked into.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Im thinking I might mount up one of the big 3x3's to go with him... Maybe in a sparring type look to go with the 4x4? Maybe Low full sneak tight right turn look with a neck roll so the viewer can almost see the top of the 3x's head. Dunno, ill have to discuss it with my taxidermist. ;-)


----------

